
Twitter Warned Repeatedly About Fake Account Run by Russian Troll Farm - pulisse
https://www.buzzfeed.com/kevincollier/twitter-was-warned-repeatedly-about-this-fake-account-run
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Kevin Collier / BuzzFeed: Twitter took 11 months after
being notified by GOP to shut down a fake Twitter account with 136K+ followers
run by a Russian troll farm, posing as Tennessee GOP_

Original title from the article: _Twitter Was Warned Repeatedly About This
Fake Account Run By A Russian Troll Farm And Refused To Take It Down_

